# Paranormal State



## gigglegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Has anyone else been watching this on A&E? Hooked? What is your take on the paranormal?




Well I personally do not have any experiences but do have a friend and her family who've had weird experiences in the family's old house--the grandfather had a doctor's office in his house when he was practicing decades ago and weird things afterwards happened that were unexplained. 

I'm a believer. I love this show! They have 20-somethings running the investigations, and Ryan Buell is easy on the eyes which is nice. They try to solve the problems and sometimes its not all focused on the ghosts, they also bring in a counselor and try and help the individual if they are having some issues (ie there was one episode where this woman did evp tapings every day, she was obsessed, and to get these weird things to stop happening she needed to stop doing the evp recordings). Plus one of the psychics the crew keeps bringing in is pretty good--Chip Coffey. They've had some psychics on there where they show them to be frauds, but he seems pretty good! 

The analytical side of me also wants to say this is a show, so sometimes I wonder how much is doctored for the cameras (ex. in this bar episode, they set up a test with baby powder under wine glasses to see if they move--well I think of course a cameraman or anyone in that building could move it to make it seem more believable. But there were weird things anyways, it was a good episode, the counselor was talking with the owner and no one was behind the bar, and what this spirit apparently was doing was pushing wine glasses to the ground, for some reason he hates them. Anyways a wine glass mysteriously falls). 

If nothing else I find this to be an entertaining show and I'm inclined to believe some of what is portrayed. I love it!!!


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 19, 2008)

i love this show!  i have it set to record on my DVR every week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i definitely believe in the paranormal.. many of my family members have had encounters with it & it is something deeply intertwined with my culture.  

besides that, the show is really entertaining and sometimes REALLY creepy.  i dont doubt that they edit it to spook it up more, but in the end they come out with some interesting finds!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

I wish that I did have A&E.  I would love to see the show, because I absolutely believe in paranormal.


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 19, 2008)

I watched that episode tonight!  I think it's pretty interesting, I am skeptical sometimes (I get that from my dad) but at the same time I believe it.  That was the first episode I've seen but I will definitely watch more, my roommate kept trying to make me turn it off because she was getting freaked out lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

And next weeks new episode looks like a goodie too--an insane asylum! And the preview showed the psychic Chip Coffey running down a hall (not sure if he's scared or what) but it looks interesting!

I've actually loved a lot of what A&E has been coming out with lately, I like the First 48 real cop/csi type thing, Cold Case Files, Parking Wars (lol reality show type thrill), and my LOVE LOVE is Paranormal State!


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2008)

I simply cannot stand this show. It's a bunch of people running around in the dark acting scared with 'high-tech' devices. It's been done before...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_And next weeks new episode looks like a goodie too--an insane asylum! And the preview showed the psychic Chip Coffey running down a hall (not sure if he's scared or what) but it looks interesting!

I've actually loved a lot of what A&E has been coming out with lately, I like the First 48 real cop/csi type thing, Cold Case Files, Parking Wars (lol reality show type thrill), and my LOVE LOVE is Paranormal State!_

 

I saw a show two years ago about people going into an insane asylum and it was very creepy.  The best show that I saw was on a place for those who suffered from TB.  This place was very haunted.  This show had me freaking out, because you could hear the freaking doctor coming down the hall to check on patients. UH, no one was there.  YIKES


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

No kidding! I seemed to have a re-surged interest in the paranormal lately. I find the medical/hospital/asylum ones to be most freaky considering many died due to either treatment or just their ailments so it would make sense that they'd be sticking around. 

Its too bad you don't have A&E--I used to categorize it as an old-person's channel but I gave it a chance once I was out of my teens and really like most of it!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

i only saw the episode where the little boy can really see dead people.  he was able to identify the person who was murdered near his house from looking at a picture.

i'm not sure how much of these stories are true, but they certainly do freak me out.  i enjoy watching the paranormal shows where they react the story with actors and have the real people who experienced the story do commentaries.

i am indeed a believer.  i've had some freaky experiences myself.  since i lived in this old house, i had a very frightening dream like someone was sitting on me and i was paralyzed and i heard horrible screams in my head.  it made me really want to die and i would wake up.  the strange thing is that this dream would only occur once in every bedroom i moved into.  like it happened once at my old house in that one bedroom.  then i moved houses, and it happened once in my new bedroom.  i moved bedrooms again, it happened one more time.   the trend stopped when i moved to the next bedroom.   my mother once came in to wake me up because i think i was screaming.

i don't live in that house anymore, but the back room had always frightened me for some reason.  i would never sleep in that room again.  i once saw a shadow pass by in the mirror and the washroom in the masterbed is frightenign for some reason.

my sisters claim to have experienced al ot of weird things.
one time, my sis was sleeping in the livingroom because i took over her bedroom which used to be my old bedroom before i moved out (the safe one).  She said the rocking chair started moving and rocking like someone was on it and she came to share the bed with me.

as for the room i always get bad vibes from.. my sister told me its haunted by a young girl who likes to sing.  she would sing sweetly "ring around the rosie...." and change to a horrofic tone "A POCKET FULL OF POSIES" and apparently my sister hears her name called at night.  

a lot of other weird things go on in my old house... i havent noticed full on poltergeist, but i've always had bad vibes from that room... even before she told me these experiences


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

whoa Babylard thats freaky!! 

And I know what kind of shows your talking about, I like those too, I think theres something like A Haunting on Discovery where they have actors do the re-enactments and the real ppl narrate.

I love the IDEA of experiencing something like that but I don't want to open a can of worms and have something follow me or whatever...my brother had said once he wanted to do EVP but thankfully after watching a Paranormal State one where the woman was obsessed, they had said something to the effect of doing it just once can unleash demonic energy (whatever that all entails for each person) so he's decided NOT to do it. Thank goodness!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 20, 2008)

thats what it was called!  i love watching A Haunting lol

yeah so i am a believer.  i think that the whole idea of ghosts and whatnot have existed for such a long time in so many different cultures makes me think that there really is some truth to it.

i also think that some people are just more sensitive than others.  my mother doesn't notice anything.  my dad used to experience weird shakings on the couch at the old house where my dream hauntings started.  we moved out of the house for several reasons, and one of them was because my dad felt that the house was "unlucky".  

I get serious bad vibes, and my younger sis experiences all the crazy shit.

another story i have:
remember how i said that the washroom in the masterbedroom just freaks me out for no reason?  my sister said that she once heard sounds like a saloon.  there were men gambling and one of them said "Whos that little girl?" and a young woman replied "oh just leave the poor girl alone"  and then that was when my sister bolted out of the room... lol  btw, that house is very very old.  lol


----------

